# Spring time bull



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

This is one of my favorites. I thought I would share.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

That's one of your favorites? :?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I got it fixed. LAY OFF ME MAN!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Look, he's happy that you're not shooting at him. He's even smiling.

Looks a little roughed up.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Shedding his winter coat.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Dude thats awesom!


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Looks like he has a scar on his belly


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

It's not a scar. I shot him with a paint ball in the gut so I didn't accidentally duplicate photos of him. It's kind of like ear tagging cattle.


----------



## fish4me (Jun 19, 2008)

^That's awesome!


----------

